

Paper on violations of causality (time travel) at LHC - ChuckMcM
http://arxiv.org/abs/1103.1373

======
ChuckMcM
When I read it I couldn't help but think of Timescape[1] which, when I read
_that_ , well it really creeped me out.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0553297090/102-4803255-3756...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0553297090/102-4803255-3756956?v=glance&n=283155&s=books&v=glance)

